# after the hypno?



## 18499 (Jun 5, 2005)

heyi posted something on here a while ago and marilyn got back to me saying there was some tapes mike had done for when IBS had got better, just for relaxation. I can't find the post and can't remember the name of these CD's and where i can get them from. Any help would be greatly appreciated!? Thanks x


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi TF7,The follow up program is called Toward Inner Peace - I think that may be what you are referring to - this program mentions IBS a bit, but basically the program is for progressing forward in other areas of your life, and for relaxation as well.There is also a general relaxation CD, but this program is already incorporated in the IBS Audio Program, so it would be redundant to get that one.Let me know if you have any questions, or if this isn't the info you needed. Also, since you are in Manchester, you are not far from Mike and you can ring his office as well for more info if needed.Hope this helps.Take care!







Marilyn Here is the info for the Towards Inner Peace:http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/more-titles.htmlorhttp://www.healthyaudio.com/program_titles.htmTowards Inner Peaceby special request from users of the IBS Audio Program 100Â®The Program comprises 2 CDs.Towards Inner Peace: Michael Mahoney's new program designed to move away from the old IBS thoughts and processes after completion of the IBS Audio Program 100Â®. These sessions bring the listener to a new level of relaxation, well being, and self understanding, .The IBS Audio Program 100Â® works successfully on helping the listener understand IBS and how to manage it. Mike believes that the new title strikes the balance of being an advancement for those who have successfully completed the IBS Audio Program 100Â®. It may be noted that although the new title compliments the IBS Audio Program 100Â® it is not a requirement to listen to it to be successful in managing IBS symptoms. The IBS Audio Program 100Â® is a proven method in its own right.This new title Towards Inner Peace was produced to accommodate those listeners of the IBS program who had asked for help in addressing other areas of their lives. Having already successfully experienced the benefits of Ongoing Progressive Session Induction Methods (OPSIMâ„¢) for IBS, while reinforcing previous learning's, the new title addresses these other areas in the same positive successful way they had dealt with the IBS condition.Except on a surface level, Toward Inner Peace does not go into any great depth about IBS as does the IBS Audio Program 100Â®, just tying in a few subconscious comments and suggestions from it. To go into too much detail on previous IBS work would not necessarily be conducive to individual progression.Users of this program will have elected to make progression in their own chosen areas of self development and empowerment. This in itself will positively impact indirectly any residue of old thought patterns and does give what the majority of listeners have asked for.Such as:New relaxation processes encouraging better depth of relaxation attainment.Processes to encourage building greater confidence, calmness, reduced anxiety and self development methods.Self Relaxation Process.New background Music. New suggestions.A New soothing Music-Only passage, and more.And the familiarity of working with an acknowledged leader in his field.Over 140 minutesSession 1 â€" Introduction and First Session [40:02] Session 2 - Light of Consciousness [27:18] Session 3 - Self Relaxation [13:05] Session 4 - Roots for the Future [26:20]Session 5 - Deep Blue [29:43] Session 6 - Self Calm: Bonus Track â€" Music Only [4:55]


----------

